# Lucky's Farm (Modern, Various Transformations, NSFW)



## CherryBEoC (Feb 1, 2021)

*Wanted.
 "Volunteer Farm Workers"
Apply on site.
Location: Not-At-All-Mysterious Farm in the middle of the forest
Looking for individuals to fill in various "Full-Time" farm "positions."
 No prior experiences needed. Will provide "training", "Lodging" and meals on site.*


Greeting's all,

Looking for one or more people/furs for a transformation based rp. The premise is pretty simple. Individuals or groups will stumble across Lucky's Farm in the middle of a large forest. Once there they will either encounter my character Lucky or one of the many farm animals that live there. From there various fun times will happen, ultimately with your character/s will end up transformed into another of the farm's kinky animals.

Info on Lucky and the various transformation Here


----------



## Universe (Feb 1, 2021)

Can I still be a dragon?


----------



## CherryBEoC (Feb 1, 2021)

Ya, but you most likely won't end as one.


----------



## jax98 (Feb 1, 2021)

this sounds very fun!


----------



## CherryBEoC (Feb 3, 2021)

Anyone want to share some character information before we begin this?


----------



## jax98 (Feb 5, 2021)

would we do it here or on a app ?


----------



## CherryBEoC (Feb 5, 2021)

here if you don't mind


----------



## jax98 (Feb 5, 2021)

Jax 23 year old fox


----------



## CherryBEoC (Feb 7, 2021)

The air was rather crisp and cool for a late spring morning. Remnants of a fog still lingered as the sun began its journey into the sky. Most creatures of the forest were either awake or were just awaking with the new day’s light. Already the sound of birds chirping and rustling of leaves create a subtle background music to the verdant scenery. The forest itself spread for as far as the eye could see. It was a perfect place to get away from it all and get back in touch with nature. However, one never knows what secrets may be hidden within.


----------



## Kora2001 (Feb 8, 2021)

Sounds like fun! Can I still join?


----------



## CherryBEoC (Feb 8, 2021)

((The more the merrier))


----------



## Kora2001 (Feb 8, 2021)

Cool! Won't it be a problem if I begin as a human character?


----------



## CherryBEoC (Feb 8, 2021)

((Nope))


----------



## Kora2001 (Feb 8, 2021)

((I will start as William, age 20. English isn't my primary language, so you will have to forgive me if I'll be hard to undestand at times.))

The young man had found himself lost in the forest. He knew this place well and he was living not so far from it, but that one particular time he was so deep in his thoughts cumulated by recent stress and everyday probles that he forgot to watch the road. After just a few minutes of wandering around he found the Farm. He was surprised by the unusual location for such place like farm, but it didn't stop him from asking anyone who had been living there to show him the way back although not without a great shame. It was very early in the morning, so William had assumed all of the animals were still in the outbuildings. He approached the main house and knockced the door. _"Hello!? Is anyone there?"_ He said loudly.


----------



## CherryBEoC (Feb 11, 2021)

The overall quiet of the farm amplified the sound of the knocks on the door. If the young man listened carefully, he could hear a slight echo to the knocking sound within the house. No real light could be seen from within. Either the occupants of the house were still asleep or were not in at the moment. Seeing how it was a farm it was a good chance that anyone who lived here was already out working. Not many farmers or farmhands get a chance to sleep in.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 12, 2021)

( i would like to join this forum if that's possible)


----------



## Kora2001 (Feb 12, 2021)

_"Hello!?" _William proceeded to knock the door again, but this time with no results as well. _"They're probably still sleeping." _*He thought and because he didn't take his phone with himself, the young man decided to sit on the nearest fence and wait.*


----------



## CherryBEoC (Feb 12, 2021)

((Sure, come and join the fun))

Time seem to flow slowly as the sun crept higher into the sky. In the distance the quiet of the of farm was broken as various animal noises began to sound. First was the sound of a rooster crowing, then came the others. Bleeps from sheep, moos from cows, clucking from chickens and so forth. However, the voices of the animals sounded a bit odd…


----------



## Kora2001 (Feb 13, 2021)

...At least bit odd as for William. That's for sure. That man, born and raised in the middle of big metropolis had never seen a farm animal with his own eyes before. Yet even he knew there was something out of place here. Like if the sounds were... too human-like?


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 13, 2021)

CherryBEoC said:


> ((Sure, come and join the fun))
> 
> Time seem to flow slowly as the sun crept higher into the sky. In the distance the quiet of the of farm was broken as various animal noises began to sound. First was the sound of a rooster crowing, then came the others. Bleeps from sheep, moos from cows, clucking from chickens and so forth. However, the voices of the animals sounded a bit odd…


*would come here and look around confused.. how did they get here... .and why are they are here they start walk around think*


----------



## CherryBEoC (Feb 13, 2021)

If one followed the noise of the animals, they would find themselves on the west side of the farm. There large grazing fields stretched to the forest’s edge. The fields themselves were fenced in and sectioned off. This kept the animals that grazed there safe and organized as well as allowing already grazed sections to grow back without interruptions. Right now, it appeared that two sections were occupied. One by a multitude of sheep and the other by a hand full of cows. Even from a distance someone could tell that something unusual about the barnyard animals. For one the sheep, while on all fours looks slightly awkward moving around, their head mostly out of side by the tall grass they ate. Also the wool covering some of their bodies looked like it was shining in the morning light, while others looked rougher than wool should. Add to that a few of the sheep’s coats looked much fuller and puffed out creating a close to circle like. The cows looked off as well. Like the sheep they seem to move with a bit of difficulty as they moved on all four of their limbs. Other than that, they appeared to almost like any standard cow. In the distance clucking of chickens increased, while the oinking of pigs join the ambient sounds of the farm.


----------



## Kora2001 (Feb 13, 2021)

William had just been sitting there on the fence all the time hoping he could finally see the farmer he could ask for the way back.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 14, 2021)

CherryBEoC said:


> If one followed the noise of the animals, they would find themselves on the west side of the farm. There large grazing fields stretched to the forest’s edge. The fields themselves were fenced in and sectioned off. This kept the animals that grazed there safe and organized as well as allowing already grazed sections to grow back without interruptions. Right now, it appeared that two sections were occupied. One by a multitude of sheep and the other by a hand full of cows. Even from a distance someone could tell that something unusual about the barnyard animals. For one the sheep, while on all fours looks slightly awkward moving around, their head mostly out of side by the tall grass they ate. Also the wool covering some of their bodies looked like it was shining in the morning light, while others looked rougher than wool should. Add to that a few of the sheep’s coats looked much fuller and puffed out creating a close to circle like. The cows looked off as well. Like the sheep they seem to move with a bit of difficulty as they moved on all four of their limbs. Other than that, they appeared to almost like any standard cow. In the distance clucking of chickens increased, while the oinking of pigs join the ambient sounds of the farm.


*would be confused by this sight but rather then investigating i decided to wait and observe the strange behaviour*


----------



## CherryBEoC (Feb 14, 2021)

From inside one of the barns came a loud *Pop* then an equally loud *Clang*. “Dang contraption! Always breaking down first thing in the morning” Said an ruff but smooth voice.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 14, 2021)

CherryBEoC said:


> From inside one of the barns came a loud *Pop* then an equally loud *Clang*. “Dang contraption! Always breaking down first thing in the morning” Said an ruff but smooth voice.


*would follow the voice to see what's up*


----------



## Kora2001 (Feb 14, 2021)

_"Hello? Excuse me, sir?" _I asked the man responsible for that voice from afar.


----------



## CherryBEoC (Feb 17, 2021)

((Sorry for the wait. Dealing with some power outages.))

The inside barn was lined with a fair number of stalls, the insides of them partially obscured by chest high swinging doors with a number painted on them. Each one able to comfortably hold a full-size cow, with plenty of room to move around. Not hidden were hose’s that snaked up from each stall, hooking onto ceiling rafter. All the hoses led to an odd contraption in the middle of the barn. Large and complex the central machine had various levers, buttons and valves sticking out of it. On one had a few large milk canisters attached with several more unattached canisters nearby on the ground. Steam was pouring out of small tube. Most likely the cause of the popping sound earlier.

Looking like they were just knocked back a figure sat on the ground. Their legs slightly splayed with knees in the air. Both of their hands flat on the ground as they supported a sitting up position. Most of details of the figure where hidden by a thin layer of steam and poor lighting conditions.

“Who’s there!?” The figure shouted as they turned their head towards the person speaking. A low dog growl soon followed.


----------

